# Eggs? Would anyone know who they belong to?



## spypet (Sep 15, 2006)

well, I doubt they are Ramshorn, which look like this flat 6mm mass;


----------



## AnneRiceBowl (May 18, 2006)

They're neither snail nor shrimp eggs. Could be rasbora or otos, but I am leaning more towards rasbora eggs. Congrats!


----------



## dufus (Nov 13, 2006)

if they're really stuck on there they may be oto eggs. but the raboras are more likely to breed.


----------



## ianiwane (Sep 7, 2004)

looks to big to the the rasboras, my vote is for ottos.


----------



## jt20194 (Oct 16, 2006)

Your'e the lucky parent of Otos!!!


----------



## James From Cali (Dec 15, 2006)

It seems that they will be Rasbora eggs. The snails eggs look different and Otos will lay their eggs in more fine leaved plants.


----------



## Cydric (Dec 6, 2006)

anything special i should do to them?

I see my rasboras CONSTANTLY going at it with each other underneath the leaves of my H. polysperma


----------



## Cardinal Tetra (Feb 26, 2006)

I'll vote for oto eggs. I hear that harlequins lay their eggs on the undersides of leaves.


----------



## jt20194 (Oct 16, 2006)

Rasboras typically lay their eggs under the leaves and usually lay 100 or more. Further, they are actually more difficult to breed than Otos. Both are hard to breed. In so far as the eggs, unless you want to remove the leaf and set up a holding tank you'll like lose them once they hatch.

JT


----------



## Cydric (Dec 6, 2006)

Cardinal Tetra said:


> I'll vote for oto eggs. I hear that harlequins lay their eggs on the undersides of leaves.


Same here and i see my harlequins going at it all the time on the underside of the leaves on many of my plants esp the h. polysperma


----------



## James From Cali (Dec 15, 2006)

Cydric said:


> anything special i should do to them?
> 
> I see my rasboras CONSTANTLY going at it with each other underneath the leaves of my H. polysperma


They prefer the more broad leaved plants and they will lay the eggs under there. Otos I dont think care bout where the eggs are but it is more common to see the eggs in fine leaved plants(like Rotala Indica or Rotala Rotundifolia). You can add the eggs to a seperate tank and put an airstone near them to "fan" the eggs. Then when they hatch they should eat the egg sac and then you should feed them liquid fry food. And Congrats on the eggs!


----------



## jt20194 (Oct 16, 2006)

Hmmm,

I didn't read your post that the Rasboras were doing their thing. But, as everyone has stated and you just confirmed they typically lay under the leaves. There are always exceptions...

JT


----------



## James From Cali (Dec 15, 2006)

jt20194 said:


> Hmmm,
> 
> I didn't read your post that the Rasboras were doing their thing. But, as everyone has stated and you just confirmed they typically lay under the leaves. There are always exceptions...
> 
> JT


This is true. Like I had said Otos prefer thin leaved plants to lay there eggs in but there are exceptions to this. Its a mix up. When and if they hatch you can try to identify what they are as they grow older.


----------



## AnneRiceBowl (May 18, 2006)

I vote that a seperate tank be setup for the hatching and fry, pull the leaf off the plant, and just see what hatches.


----------



## jt20194 (Oct 16, 2006)

Well the fact of the matter is that Cydric is doing something right because everything is breeding in that tank!!!

Good job

JT


----------



## Cydric (Dec 6, 2006)

I could pull the leave off and put it in my 2.5g nano? I have 4 male feeder guppies in there right now i could easily remove...would this be wise?


----------



## James From Cali (Dec 15, 2006)

Agreed. And I think we all agree when I say we want pics of the fry

If your able to move the Gups then go ahead.


----------



## jt20194 (Oct 16, 2006)

Just make sure that you use the water from the tank where the eeggs are and remove everything from the Nano. No gravel

JT


----------



## Cydric (Dec 6, 2006)

Ok then, I'll go do that now. I'll be sure to take as many pictures as i can and keep everyone updated!! (only noticed these eggs about an hour ago)


----------



## Cydric (Dec 6, 2006)

Oh, boo. if that means i have to tear apart my nano it's not worth the hassle..


----------



## jt20194 (Oct 16, 2006)

Do like James from Cali said... Even a bowl would work.

JT


----------



## AnneRiceBowl (May 18, 2006)

You can also run to at least the dollar store and get an opaque storage container and use that. They are usually a few bucks for a decent sized one. I'd hate for these to be captive spawned oto eggs and them go to waste. =(


----------



## James From Cali (Dec 15, 2006)

A Ice Cream Bucket with an airstone works wonders.


----------



## Cydric (Dec 6, 2006)

I have an old goldfish bowl in my basement i could possibly use? Or should i run out and buy something else? (i do have the airstone)


----------



## James From Cali (Dec 15, 2006)

The bowl is good. As long as they are airated(spl) then its fine.


----------



## Cydric (Dec 6, 2006)

should i add a heater or such to the bowl? or leave it at room temp? 

This is all new to me!! I don't have to go through this with my shrimp, haha!


----------



## James From Cali (Dec 15, 2006)

How warm does your house get? I would think if it stays within 72*-78* then you are alright!


----------



## Cydric (Dec 6, 2006)

probably around 70F...


----------



## James From Cali (Dec 15, 2006)

I think they will be alright. If you can try raising the temp to about 73*. Just make sure there arent too many temp swings.


----------



## Cydric (Dec 6, 2006)

also, should i remove the eggs right away? I know for sure they were laid sometime this afternoon..


----------



## James From Cali (Dec 15, 2006)

I would remove them ASAP. Just to make sure that they dont get eaten. Remember you have to move them in water. How I would do this is take a car and put the leaf and eggs in the jar. Then carefully put the water and eggs in the bowl.


----------



## Cydric (Dec 6, 2006)

should i just let the leaf float or anchor it down with a stone or something?


----------



## James From Cali (Dec 15, 2006)

Anchor it. Theres a chance that the eggs will dry out.


----------



## Cydric (Dec 6, 2006)

ok awesome!! i'll give it a shot! Should i worry about what size air pump i should be using while they're in my fish bowl? lol the only one i have is for 30g and up!


----------



## James From Cali (Dec 15, 2006)

I dont think you should just as long as the eggs dont fly to the top of the bowl. But I would say watch it to see how the eggs manage. Also check to see if there is anything moving in the eggs everyday.


----------



## Color Me Blue (Nov 10, 2005)

Here's a question: Couldn't one use those baby-netted box contraption to contain those eggs on leaf? That way the eggs stay in the same water, same temp because they are in the same tank, but protected from the other inhabitants.


----------



## James From Cali (Dec 15, 2006)

That completly slipped my mind. I suggest that as well. Just add an airstone to the net. Breeders nets work great for eggs.


----------



## CardBoardBoxProcessor (Sep 17, 2006)

Color Me Blue said:


> Here's a question: Couldn't one use those baby-netted box contraption to contain those eggs on leaf? That way the eggs stay in the same water, same temp because they are in the same tank, but protected from the other inhabitants.


worked well for my cory cat fry.


----------



## Color Me Blue (Nov 10, 2005)

Can't tell really tell how large that leaf is, but if it's large enough you could just tuck part of the leaf into the bottom plastic bar fold so it will stay beneath the water. (the lower parallel plastic bar that helps form the netted box)


----------



## Cydric (Dec 6, 2006)

Oh poo, i already made the transfer into my goldfish bowl using the same water in my 29g and inserted an airstone, i took pictures and a video if you all want to see it...


----------



## James From Cali (Dec 15, 2006)

Well its alright if you did it already. No need to cause the eggs stress by keep moving them. So where is the vid/pics.


----------



## Cydric (Dec 6, 2006)

Here are a couple pictures...let me know what you think: 

Eggs:









Full shot:









I'm thinking the airstone bubbles are pretty strong, let me know what you think in the video:
Click here to watch the-move-47


----------



## James From Cali (Dec 15, 2006)

I would say try to move it closer to the eggs. If they eggs are fan(aerated closely) then they will die. Thats what I heard but Im not sure if its true. Try it and see how they fare.


----------



## Cydric (Dec 6, 2006)

James From Cali said:


> I would say try to move it closer to the eggs. If they eggs are fan(aerated closely) then they will die. Thats what I heard but Im not sure if its true. Try it and see how they fare.


If the eggs are or aren't aerated closely then they will die? Sorry, i'm confused on what you said.


----------



## James From Cali (Dec 15, 2006)

From what I heard/Read, if fish eggs arent aerated than they will die. Meaning if you dont have the air stone closer they have a chance t die. I dont know about in a small bowl like that but I wouldn't chance it. Move it closer and give the eggs some air


----------



## Cydric (Dec 6, 2006)

also, do they need light?

I moved it closer to them....i can see the water inside the bowl circulating really well.


----------



## James From Cali (Dec 15, 2006)

I dont think they would. Not unless you have plants.


----------



## Cydric (Dec 6, 2006)

Ok good because i don't have anymore light I can spare for them, haha. I'll check on them continuously though! Thanks James from Cali for all the helpful info!! :thumbsup:


----------



## BlueRam (Sep 21, 2004)

Congratulations, A nice looking bunch of eggs there and a good start to rearing.

If you are serious about raising these fish I would suggest a bottle of methylene blue (anti fungus) and some source of food appropriate for the fry. I use baby brine shrimp for angels but reading up on both fish now would be a good idea. 

Nice pictures so far!


----------



## dufus (Nov 13, 2006)

Make sure not to let bubbles touvh the eggs, it causes fungus and can hurt the embryo if tumbled too much.
with eggs, methylene blue works wonders, but be seriously careful not to OD it.

If these are otto eggs, congrats,..superly.
They are supposed to be very hard to breed.


----------



## Cydric (Dec 6, 2006)

dufus said:


> Make sure not to let bubbles touvh the eggs, it causes fungus and can hurt the embryo if tumbled too much.
> with eggs, methylene blue works wonders, but be seriously careful not to OD it.
> 
> If these are otto eggs, congrats,..superly.
> They are supposed to be very hard to breed.


The bubbles aren't touching the eggs, i have the airstone in a corner and it's circulating the water kind of like a powerhead would. I'll look into the methylene blue tomorrow when I go to my lfs that also has a fish hatchery on their 2nd floor, they hatch tons of different types of fish, i'm sure they know what tell me to do for sure. 

I wish i knew FOR SURE if these are Otocinclus or Harlequin Rasbora eggs, i'm trying to look for pictures of each online but no such luck for either of them. I'll take my camera to my lfs tomorrow and ask them if they know, i'm thinking they should.


----------



## James From Cali (Dec 15, 2006)

Cydric said:


> Ok good because i don't have anymore light I can spare for them, haha. I'll check on them continuously though! Thanks James from Cali for all the helpful info!! :thumbsup:


Your welcome but others gave alot better info. Its so hard to find a pic of eggs for both. The thing I would say is to keep your pics for when you find out what they are you can identify them again.


----------



## Cydric (Dec 6, 2006)

James From Cali said:


> Your welcome but others gave alot better info. Its so hard to find a pic of eggs for both. The thing I would say is to keep your pics for when you find out what they are you can identify them again.


Don't sell yourself short, man. I appreciate all the information from you and all the others. I just hope something happens with these eggs and they hatch and if they don't live I hope I can tell what they are before they die. Since this is my first time, I'm highly doubting they survive but that is why I'm going to my lfs tomorrow to ask them about it since they have the hatchery. 

Thanks all!  I'll still let everyone know what happens. :thumbsup:


----------



## James From Cali (Dec 15, 2006)

Ill be looking out for yourr updates.


----------



## dufus (Nov 13, 2006)

Ia it just me, or does anyone else feel the awesomeness of this post?
In just a few hours, all 4 of these pages were promptly filled with usefull information.
It's like TPT to the rescue!


----------



## James From Cali (Dec 15, 2006)

I noticed that. This was one of the fastest growing threads I seen since I was on here.


----------



## Cydric (Dec 6, 2006)

You guys rock! :thumbsup:

I needed that prompt response time because I was totally lost when I saw them eggs in my 29g tank and thanks to everyone who posted on my thread and got me in gear! Thanks so much!!

TPT rocks!! :icon_cool


----------



## A Hill (Jul 25, 2005)

Cydric, 

I think in future you should leave the eggs in the tank and place them in a breeder net, so the water parameters are always the same. These are probably otto eggs no one has really had much luck in actually raising the fry that I know of. The best thread I've seen is at killies.com and I can't find the post at the moment... 

Also keep the airstone so it isn't right on the leaf because you don't want to mess up the eggs. 

Good luck, but if these are otto eggs you will need much more than good luck to help these survive!

-Andre



Color Me Blue said:


> Here's a question: Couldn't one use those baby-netted box contraption to contain those eggs on leaf? That way the eggs stay in the same water, same temp because they are in the same tank, but protected from the other inhabitants.


----------



## Thanks (Oct 9, 2004)

James From Cali said:


> From what I heard/Read, if fish eggs arent aerated than they will die. Meaning if you dont have the air stone closer they have a chance t die. I dont know about in a small bowl like that but I wouldn't chance it. Move it closer and give the eggs some air



WRONG

Eggs don't need air, in fact if they come into contact with air, they will die. The point of the air stone is to create some water circulation so that fungus won't build up on unfertilized eggs. As long as the water isn't completely stagnant you're fine.


----------



## rain- (Mar 29, 2004)

Well, I don't think it will be that hard to keep the eggs in good condition. If they are Otocinclus eggs, there's lots of people who have had baby Otos appear in their tanks without them doing anything. Here in Finland one hobbyist found zebra oto babies a year ago from her tank, several others have had the regular Otos breed, some constantly. You can find pictures of some regular oto parents and youngsters and even pictures of some eggs from this website, scroll down to the second species in the page.

And there's some information about otos breeding when you search the internet. Here's some: www.otocinclus.com - Home of the Dwarf Suckermouth Catfishes

So don't get discouraged, not even if these eggs won't make it. They will quite surely breed again. And practice makes perfect. Good luck!


----------



## Cydric (Dec 6, 2006)

rain- said:


> Well, I don't think it will be that hard to keep the eggs in good condition. If they are Otocinclus eggs, there's lots of people who have had baby Otos appear in their tanks without them doing anything. Here in Finland one hobbyist found zebra oto babies a year ago from her tank, several others have had the regular Otos breed, some constantly. You can find pictures of some regular oto parents and youngsters and even pictures of some eggs from this website, scroll down to the second species in the page.
> 
> And there's some information about otos breeding when you search the internet. Here's some: www.otocinclus.com - Home of the Dwarf Suckermouth Catfishes
> 
> So don't get discouraged, not even if these eggs won't make it. They will quite surely breed again. And practice makes perfect. Good luck!




Thanks for the link Rain-, that's exactly what my eggs look like. I should have probably just left them in the tank but i got so excited and took them out (carefully though). We'll see what happens...


----------



## Color Me Blue (Nov 10, 2005)

I was thinking the same thing when I went to that site and saw those eggs. 

Cydric: If your first eggs don't make it with the procedure you tried this time, I'm sure you'll get another shot at it. You are definitely doing something right, to where your ottos feel so at home that they lay eggs for you.


----------



## Cydric (Dec 6, 2006)

Color Me Blue said:


> I was thinking the same thing when I went to that site and saw those eggs.
> 
> Cydric: If your first eggs don't make it with the procedure you tried this time, I'm sure you'll get another shot at it. You are definitely doing something right, to where your ottos feel so at home that they lay eggs for you.


Thanks for the kind words Color Me Blue.  I'd like to think I'm doing something right. I did have a bit of a scare about 3 or 4 weeks ago when my RCS population started dying off pretty rapidly for unknown reasons but WC seemed to fix that. Now everything is doing great! :thumbsup:

On a more sad note, the eggs I removed from my 29g tank and placed in a goldfish bowl got blown off the anubias leaf and are somewhere in the bowl. 

Next time i see eggs in my tank, i'm going to leave them in there and see how they fare.


----------



## A Hill (Jul 25, 2005)

rain- said:


> Well, I don't think it will be that hard to keep the eggs in good condition. If they are Otocinclus eggs, there's lots of people who have had baby Otos appear in their tanks without them doing anything. Here in Finland one hobbyist found zebra oto babies a year ago from her tank, several others have had the regular Otos breed, some constantly. You can find pictures of some regular oto parents and youngsters and even pictures of some eggs from this website, scroll down to the second species in the page.
> 
> And there's some information about otos breeding when you search the internet. Here's some: www.otocinclus.com - Home of the Dwarf Suckermouth Catfishes
> 
> So don't get discouraged, not even if these eggs won't make it. They will quite surely breed again. And practice makes perfect. Good luck!


Wow that's really good information rain! I didn't know many people have had success with otto breeding... I might have to get some more ottos and try to get them to breed... I have one otto at the moment who is over a year old now, but no others... need to get some.

Cydric, I bet they'll breed again. When they do you will be ready! I hope some make it!

-Andrew


----------



## Cydric (Dec 6, 2006)

I hope they do! I know one person that has had them breed for him but he 
wasn't trying, more just...appeared. If I do see more eggs, i'll leave them be. As for the ones in the goldfish bowl, they're not going to make it. 

I'll still let everyone know if anything comes up :thumbsup:


----------



## Color Me Blue (Nov 10, 2005)

Update??? Did they make it? 

Funny thing. 2 days ago I saw the same kind of eggs in my tank, but they were on some java moss. I knew they were otto eggs because they look like yours!! But just when I was going to get a tube to siphon them and place them in a fry net house, they disappeared! Guess who I saw right there at the crime scene????? A few RCS!! I'm pretty sure they ate them. I'll have to be quicker next time.


----------



## knuggs (Mar 5, 2007)

Thanks for posted this thread. I bought some otto's from the lfs last week and i thought they couple looked full of eggs or ready to spawn. I eggs all over my tank snail, guppie, killi, and 1 type i didn't know, which looks alot like the otto eggs from your pics. Hope they are otto's! Good luck to your eggs and thxs for the thread:hihi:


----------

